# Most Reliable Wired Window and Door Contacts



## MtnBker3531 (Nov 8, 2020)

Hey everyone first post, been lurking for a year or two. I am a 5th year IBEW Inside Wireman Apprentice and I am just looking for some collective wisdom on this topic. 

I am in the process of purchasing a new home which currently has a Honeywell Vista system installed. I spotted one roller ball plunger door contact and a few motions but wont have a chance to really dig into the system until after close.

I want to run wired hidden contacts at all my doors and windows. Are there specific contacts that have proven to be more reliable or problematic than others? I understand they are all very simple just being a reed switch held closed by a magnet but, I cant help to think like anything else in this industry that there are better and worse versions of said device. 

Thanks for any and all constructive input!


----------



## MikeFL (Apr 16, 2016)

Ademco has always been the industry leader. I think Honeywell bought them some time back, but they're still out there.


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

Most of us here don't wire alarms but I am sure someone has done it. I have bought a few rollers on line but I don't remember their name.


----------



## AVService (Nov 10, 2017)

Sentrol and GRI have long been the standard really or at least they were when I was still doing a lot of that work.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

I'd second GRI, go with a quality brand. They are a simple device but if you get intermittent sticking what's it worth? Keep in mind you have to be fairly precise in your install if they're going to function.


----------



## batwing44 (Feb 2, 2010)

splatz said:


> I'd second GRI, go with a quality brand. They are a simple device but if you get intermittent sticking what's it worth? Keep in mind you have to be fairly precise in your install if they're going to function.


3rd on gri


----------



## GrayHair (Jan 14, 2013)

I used all the brands mentioned and would use them again. One thing to keep in mind is that all are reed contacts today and can be subject to welding, so test often.
Personally, I'm not a fan of rollers or even push-buttons, except maybe when they're mounted in a header. Rollers near the floor seemed especially problematic.


----------



## AVService (Nov 10, 2017)

GrayHair said:


> I used all the brands mentioned and would use them again. One thing to keep in mind is that all are reed contacts today and can be subject to welding, so test often.
> Personally, I'm not a fan of rollers or even push-buttons, except maybe when they're mounted in a header. Rollers near the floor seemed especially problematic.


Except that the Sentrol and GRI Roller are still a reed switch just roller activated for best reliability but still well sealed if not cracked while installed.
As long as they are not installed too tight they seem to last a long time for me.
Sometimes they can only be installed low on an opening.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## arrenvaxy (Jul 14, 2021)

What are Wired Contacts? Is it an alarm just for a push message that the door was opened? Hinge pin sensors are the best solution. It's the best alarm system, especially for steel doors. I have been looking for good custom joinery for a long time, which produces high-quality doors and has decent feedback. I found this workshop, joinerysolutionssw.co.uk, but I am considering others options. I decided to install Hinge pin sensors on every door as an alarm system. I do not advise you to establish Wired contacts. Look better for Hinge pin sensors. There are many videos on YouTube.


----------



## wiz1997 (Mar 30, 2021)

The OP only posted once and that was over a year ago.

Probably not going to answer the question.

But since someone revived it....
Wiring an alarm system into a finished house can be a PITA.

Often you will need a very long drill bit, 36", to drill up through the header of a door or window if you try to keep the wires hidden as much as possible.

Easy to do during rough in.

Very good wireless systems out there that are easy to install.

Mine currently has 4 door switches, 9 window switches, a heat sensor in the attic and 3 smoke detectors.

Heat sensor and smoke detectors are hard wired, the rest are wireless.

System made by GE.

You don't need a monitoring service if you add an auto- dialer to the system.

If my alarm goes off, and no one is home, the dialer automatically calls my cell phone, if I don't answer then it dials two of my neighbors.


----------

